# Best foundation to cover rosacea



## Sharkster (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi

Please can someone recommend a good foundation to cover rosacea which has a very natural finish that would be good for wearing in the daytime? Also, how would it be best applied e.g. brush or sponge?

Also, any other recommendations for covering up this nightmare on my nose would be fantastic!!

Many thanks!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 23, 2009)

You don't need to use foundation to cover it... you would need a heavy coverage foundation to conceal rosacea, and that isn't necessary. Just use a green concealer (e.g. Pure Luxe What Red? ) or primer (MUFE sells one) before you apply your foundation, it will make those red areas disappear.


oh and this thread might help:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/g...cealer-131587/


----------



## Sharkster (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been using a green stick when I do evening make up but in the daytime its just toooo heavy. Thanks for those liks though, I'll give some of the other types a go!


----------



## PBunnieP (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd reccommend Lancome Teint Idole Ultra because it has a very natural satin finish with high coverage and is resonably light feeling.


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Studio sculpt covers my acne really well. You may want to try that. It is full coverage but it feels light on the skin.


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 27, 2009)

pure luxe what red works for me i have bad *rosacea on my cheeks all the time and i find it helps me alot but i have to pat it on with a brush
*


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 28, 2009)

I suggest trying the green tint primer from Make Up Forever's HD line
it feels like light lotion
then you should be able to use whatever foundation you want

I use the purple tint HD primer to nuetralize my crazy yellow/olive complexion before I apply my foundation

hth


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 15, 2009)

I use Revlon COlourstay foundation and it really has a full coverage (believe me-my rosacea is very intensive!) which lasts for whooole day long! The only problem with it is that it looks heavy on face and emphasizes my wrinkles).
I used tint idole, it's really light but doesn't last for whole day...


----------

